# 1995 majek rfl excellent condition



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 1995 MAJEK 18 RFL IS IN EXCELLENT CONDITION HAS A 2018 TAHATSU 90 HP MOTOR WITH OVER 3 YEARS WARRANTY LEFT ON MOTOR, LOWRANCE GPS/ FISH FINDER, 2 HEISS LIGHTS ON BOW, STIFFY PUSH POLE, POWER POLE JACK PLATE, ICE CHEST BIMINI TOP READY TO FISH WAS 19995.00 NOW $17995.00 CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140:texasflag


----------

